# Cable TV Cable Issue



## melsophieme (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello,

I don't know if this is the correct form, but here is my issue.

Background information.

I recently had Digital cable connected to my house and have two Digital converter boxes setup - 1 in living room and the other in the master bedroom.

I decide to run cable lines to my two other bedrooms and do a direct connection to the TV sets. These two cables are connected to a 4-way splitter, which is connected to the Digital box in the living room.

The problem is after I setup the connections, the TVs in the two rooms receive the cable signal, but the TV in the living has no video, only audio.

If I disconnect the two back bedroom connections from the 4-way splitter, I get audio and video signal to the TV in the living room.

Do I need to use a certain type of splitter? A special type of cable? Or do I need add two more Digital cable boxes to the bedrooms?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi melsophieme

Are you sure its a 4 way splitter ? What you describe you set-up everything properly and it should work, the splitter needs 4 channel output and 1 input. 

Does your splitter look like this ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most cable companies offering digital cable encode the signal requiring you to have a box for every TV if you hook a TV to the incoming line directly to a tv does it work?
If it does you may have a signal strength issue coming into the house.

The splitter has 1 in for the line coming into the house and 4 outs that go to the digital boxes, make sure you have it hooked up correctly.


----------



## melsophieme (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the response!

To anwser Octaneman's question regarding my splitter, yes it looks just that.

I'm thinking it's the quality of the splitter. Do they make a splitter for Digital and/or anolog?

Again, thanks for the input!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes and no, there are some out labeled as HD/Digital with a price tag to match, but I can say Comcast uses the same splitters it used 10 years ago on digital/HD installs today, there is of course different quality levels.

If you are not getting video on the digital set up through the splitter and it makes no difference which port is hooked up, I still think it a signal strength issue coming into the house, most Cable companies do limit signal strength to cut down on "leakage" and interference with broadcast signals, may take a service call to check the fittings and filter outside.


----------

